# Onkyo Integra = junk



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Several years ago I purchased my first integra piece, their dhc9.8 which was ther first gen of their receivers as a higher end line.

It lasted for approx 2-3 years before the hemi failed completely. If always acted up however I thought the issue was my TV

I took it to the local audio shop and left with a new dhc80.3 while my original one was getting fixed. The present 80.3 lasted just oast its manufacturer warranty. Onkyo mts if been aware of their issue due to relaxing my receiver wi a B stock piece despite being out of warranty. Fast forward a year or two later and the stupid thing just failed again.

Sad when a almost $3,000 receiver can't last more then a few years and to think I to still have and use my Denin AVR3000 which I purchased back in 1993....


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Onkyo Integre = junk*

Your making me glad I didn't purchase onkyo years ago. It came down to an Integra or my denon.....that denon is plenty outdated (avr-3802), but it still works like it did when new.........I've had this thing a looong time!


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Onkyo Integre = junk*

Yea, I posted here in case people are considering onkyo. I am 0-2 for the one I purchased new lasting for any period of time.

Going to the local audio shop tomorrow to have a talk with them....


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Onkyo Integre = junk*

I have an onkyo tx626 and the internal amp runs really hot. My old denon in the bedroom runs much much cooler.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Onkyo Integre = junk*

Friend of mine likes his Onkyo(don't know the model), But it is his second one. His failed also. He did have it for about 5 years.

My Marantz is about 10 years and solid so far. I use a HDMI switcher connected optically so I don't deal with all the network hoopla. I have a Smart Tv for DNLA, and such. AplTV, BlkueRey with apps, and a HomeDock audio player, and I have no issues using a couple remotes extra for it. (I was using the Logitech Link, but not need).

I have 2 of them, and one has a power button on the receiver that would have trouble working , and finally quit working. That receiver was over 13 years old. Not sure what it costs or what could be the issue with a power switch, besides guessing. But I have heard some folks do a full tune up with new caps and such for about 300-400 which I would love to avoid as long as possible  Its a very clean 140w per and can manage 7.1/Default is 5.1, which is what I have setup.

Onkyo for years had been making great receivers, but so had Marantz at the time. Marantz and Denon are very interchangeable. These are the upper consumer level stuff, which work just fine for me. I don't get into the monoblocks and such.


----------



## Razz2o4 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have always been mixed between the Denon and Pioneer. I ended up with a Pioneer SC-63 and have had No Regrats

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Went to the audio store where I purchased the pre/pro earlier today and this is where I am at

- purchased in 2010
- has a 3 yr warranty
- unit failed just past mfg warranty and onkyo replaced it
- replacement B stock piece has a 2yr warranty, stated on sticker on receiver
- store has no record of giving me this B stock unit

They are suppose to call me Tuesday with a update, no extra funds to buy a new one especially since it's $2,000-$3,000 for a replacement that can't even last 5 years.... I know the owner and one of the employees, hopefully they can pull some strings and get it covered for me. I think I will sell it if it's replaced....done with this company


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I've had my Onkyo RC-180 since late 2010. It's been good thus far with no issues. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

while shopping for a new home receiver, I kept hearing about Onkyo and HDMI issues, so I shied away from them, and ended up with a Yamaha Aventage unit I'm very happy with. It replaced an older non-HDMI Onkyo that came with a 7.1 HTIB set I got 9 years ago. That analog one worked fine, but it's been relegated to the basement setup at this time.


----------



## charles.beener (Mar 31, 2016)

My Onkyo has been a stellar performer, although a bit older.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I`ve had very similar experience with Harman-Kardon receivers, all top of the line models.
HDMI failed along with system management effectively making it inoperable.
After multiple replacements by HK I switched back to Denon and so far no problem.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I will probably also make the switch back to Denon however I did get word just a few minutes ago that my receiver is under warranty. Should have a new one in 1-2 weeks and it will be interesting to see if it's under a new 2yr warranty


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I do give onkyo credit, I was told 1-2 weeks and today I picked up a replacement B stock processor

Talked with the shop that I purchased it from originally... Some sales people state it's rare for this issue. The owner told me he feels onkyo/integra build products are are not made to last, they are made to be replaced every few years which is scary for something that costs $2,500 ish.

They suggested anthem's new processor and stated its $3k and would give my $450 credit if I trade in my unopened integra dhc80.3 and mentioned I could probably get $1k for it if I throw it on eBay unopened.

I went to another shop where I also know the owner, he said all the integra pieces have hemi issues, said he replaced two last week at a customers house due to both not working. He doesn't sell integra but also has anthem, Sony ES, Denon and marantsz. He feels the anthem piece is by far the best that's out there for what he can get me, also stated at least 20% off msrp possibly more 

Going to throw my integra processor up for sale and get the anthem piece


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Anthems, from some electronic audio geeks I know have very high praise. Maybe some features or ease of use may need some massaging, but they are solid. 

I think they are a Canada product, used to be the same huge lab that tests Paradigm speakers, or I maybe mixing it up with another brand/?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I shopped the Integra options pretty seriously about a year or so ago. I did a lot of research on them and their respective Onkyo models. The research over on AVSforums turned up the same thing you ran in to: HDMI board failures. Apparently it's not uncommon, unfortunately.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Onkyo/Integra isn't the only company with these issues, but they are certainly one of the prevailing ones. Almost always, it is the capacitors on the HDMI board that fail, which also happens to be the number one failure component on many consumer electronic devices like TVs. I've managed to repair an older Onkyo AVR by replacing the caps and have done so on several TV power supply boards. Anyway, heat is a killer and if there isn't adequate ventilation around the AVR or PRE/PRO, they will fail prematurely.

I've got a PR-SC5508 in a rack with a laptop cooler sitting on top of it. The cooler's fans are quiet, yet provide air circulation helping it keep cool. It's still going strong with daily use and not a glitch or failure yet.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Onkyo are the cheapest brand that comes with THX with their AVR, not to mention they are lightest also when comparing to other AVRs.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

The Onkyo HDMI board issue affects ALL Onkyo HDMI receivers and pre/pros made up until about 1-2 years ago. It is an issue with all of them because they sent way too much voltage to the HDMI processor, something like 3.3v instead of 2.7v, probably a (very stupid) decision by a clueless non-technical executive to hop up an otherwise underperforming processor and cut redesign costs. The risk they took failed miserably; they didn't even attempt to add any cooling provisions with this decision, not even a heatsink on the proc! Don't listen to your retailer about the warranty, Onkyo is fixing ALL of them, regardless of warranty in order to avoid class action lawsuit. The extended HDMI board warranty expires 12/31/2018: Onkyo acknowledges failed units and extending warrranties until 2018 - AVS Forum | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews

If anyone has an Onkyo made in the last ~5 years, find out if it is affected. If so, send it in because the board WILL fail no matter what.

Do yourself a huge favor and get an Anthem. I went with an MRX-500 receiver ~2 years ago and I will never buy any other brand, ever. ARC wipes the floor with XT32, their support is world-class, and their electronics last forever. High quality sound without all the useless marketing features of the mainstream brands. My next upgrade will be the new Anthem AVM60 your retailer is recommending and I highly recommend you go for it, at ~$3k it is an absolute steal and I still can't believe they went for that price point. Previous Anthem pre/pro flagships were $6k-$9k! But it was inevitable given the stiff competition from Emotiva, Yamaha, etc. in the $2-3k market.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i change AVR's every few years and always look at Onkyo, but always pass based on stories like these. I have had great luck in the past with Denon, Marantz, and now my most recent and first yammy AVR.. YAMAHA RX-A3040.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

What makes integration so very popular with installers is the control side. iP, 232,ir, they always respond flawlessly. Their amps sound horrible. I have been using them for years and years cause they just always do what you tell them to. Things have started to balance out now between the upper manufactures as far as control. 
I do use a bunch of anthem, their HDMI side has been finiky, and I actually had a doa from them recently. Don't use arc with it, I havnt had luck with it, it'll lock the whole thing up.


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> i change AVR's every few years and always look at Onkyo, but always pass based on stories like these. I have had great luck in the past with Denon, Marantz, and now my most recent and first yammy AVR.. YAMAHA RX-A3040.


How do you like the Yamaha? I have the 2040, but am still figuring out all the features. I am running it in a 9.1 setup.


----------

